# Looking for land advice



## k1ngc0ld (Mar 7, 2013)

So ive been looking on Billyland.com to start a retreat but im not really sure if what they have if worth it. http://www.billyland.com/California-Land-for-Sale/Auctions......... Ive been thinking long and hard about an off the grid house built out of used shipping containers. What do you guys think, are the lots they have up for sell worth it or should i just keep on looking??


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Are you familiar with the area you're looking to buy in? If not, I would recommend looking at the MLS for that area daily to get familiar with what properties are being sold for. Once you're familiar with what you can get for the money, then look for FSBO's & search the MLS daily. 

California? Really?


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

California,would be the very LAST place I would want to be for a BOL...But....to each his own.Many other place a TON cheaper to live.Cost of living in general,and a lot safer too.Shipping containers,yep I really want one but to put underground for a tornado shelter and storage unit.Have to re-enforce the top with steel,and put waterproofing on the outside when I bury it but all in all after all is said and done it can be done.


----------



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Yes.... California...... I know but I'm just looking for something up out of the way. Gotta work with what's around me.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Water should be of high concern. If you find a place you like , find neighbors see how deep you will have to go to get water, could get to be a big expense... Ultimately finding a piece of property someone else was interested in and maybe put the well and septic in, or, sometimes people sell there homesteads because their house burnt down, didn't want to rebuild. The well, septic is still there, many will sell price wise same as a vacant lot.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Or where an old trailer house used to be.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG. I glanced over the MLS for Hollister, CA. Under "land" all I found was extremely small acre tracks, 5-10 acres, & it was well over $50k an acre!!!!  in comparison, we closed on about 20acres on the river, mostly wooded, well already up & running, in east Texas for just under $60k total. Granted, we got a pretty sweet deal but going price for tracts of land here is $5k an acre. You sure moving isn't a possibility?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well then all I can say is good luck, his bank account must be right up there with Obama's.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah. If anyone is interested in the Gainesville, Florida area let me know. I have a 15 acre and a 32 acre parcel and I can do WAY better than that on the price. (way)

John


----------



## CH0PSV1LLE (Mar 22, 2011)

Yea I checked out the acres they have in town and that's why out of my price range. I've been looking on Billyland too and I had the same question as K1ngc0ld. What they have to offer is what I'm looking for but I wanted to see of they are worth it. 

I heard some news that my grandfathers ranch may still be my mothers but I'm not sure. It's more of a vacation house then a ranch. It's got a main house with a pool, stand alone garage, a barn, tennis court and two nice prefab houses. It's also got a big enought "backyard" which I was thinking of building a shipping container (6-8) house on. Nothing crazy, I really like the one from TRON: legacy but I'd like a center section that can hold two trucks or whatever. I'd love to go this route since I spent half my life in the area and I know a lot of back roads and jeep trails to stay off the main roads, but that side of my family I haven't seen or spoken to in 10 years so I've been thinking of a back up plan.


----------

